# Recommendation for fall/winter coat, jacket



## misb

It's starting to get cold up here in the Appalachian mountains, and Oscar, our 4 month old, is getting a bit chilly on his morning adventures. Sometimes he races back inside to burrow under his fleece blanket; skipping his morning exercise only delays the zoomies to mid-morning when I should be working  

Does anyone have recommendations for a jacket or coat for him? I like the Ruffwear stuff but the harness didn't fit. We've had trouble getting a car harness to fit him, so I'm worried about finding something that works. I have a closet full of harnesses that don't fit well. (We finally got a Kurgo Tru Fit Smart Harness which is very well made, super adjustable, and only $23 at Amazon!) To get something to fit his chest, we find the harness always ends up being too big for his neck and waist.

Thanks for any help! This forum has been an amazing resource since Oscar has joined our household. I think we are officially addicted to Vizslas.


----------



## gingerling

He's going to grow..and quickly!..so I wouldn't obsess (or spend) too much on a coat. What I look for is chest coverage, most coats are those flat pieces that attach with straps that basically cover just the top and sides of their body and leave the underside..the most vulnerable...uncovered. I also prefer top Velcro attachment so he can step into it and you just zip it up the back, rather than the one piece coat that you have to bend their front arms into.

You might try going to petco or any pet store and try some on....with boys, make sure the opening on the belly is big enough so the coat doesn't get wet when they urinate, and the tuck in (just after the opening, to the beginning of the neck) conforms to his body closely adn doesn't sag.


----------



## mswhipple

Here's an idea for once Oscar reaches adult size. If you know how to knit or crochet (or know anyone who does), you're in luck. You can do a Google search for knit or crochet patterns to make dog sweaters. You must measure your dog precisely, and then just follow the directions for the sweater you've chosen. You get to choose your own yarn color and weight. Willie has three sweaters custom made for him by my terrific sister! They cover him well and don't interfere with his pee function. 
He doesn't need them if he's running around and generating his own heat, but if he's waiting in the car while I run errands in the wintertime, they're perfect. He looks so handsome in them! He gets lots of compliments.


----------



## R E McCraith

misb - a V off lead and running - never gets cold - under your direction - with PIKE - the colder the better - he never loses his nose !!!!!!!!!!!! the most important part - how you cool them down !!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith

a few years ago on a 4 day trip 2 Ks 4 pheasent the high temp 1 day was 17 degrees F - PIKE loved it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it always gets back 2 how you work your pup !!!!!!!!I never walk my pups


----------



## einspänner

I agree with others to go with something cheap and temporary until he's fully grown. Last winter I took my southern raised dog up to Connecticut and was worried about the cold, so I went to Goodwill and picked up a wool sweater for 6 bucks or something. I then washed and dried it a few times to felt the wool and with my mom's help turned it into a neck warmer/snood. Worked like a charm, even if her breeder said it made her look like an old woman! I'm sure you could easily modify a small sweater just by cutting the sleeves off. 

No personal experience, but I like the look of VizslaTea's and Voyager's coats. Neither are cheap though.
http://vizslatea.com/index.php
http://www.k9apparel.com/Vizsla-s/168.htm


----------



## misb

Thanks everyone for the recommendations! I am a knitter and sewer and didn't even think to make something myself - that may be just the thing. I haven't been doing much crafting these days as all my time is spent training and playing with the pup. VizslaTea's stuff looks to be good quality and, of course, perfect for a V--definitely something to consider when he's grown. 

We do run him off leash some every day, but there are some places (esp. in town) we go exploring that he has to stay on leash. He loves going new places and meeting every one and every dog, but he doesn't love the cooler weather and will try to burrow into one of us. When he's fully grown, we'll take him mountain biking/trail running since we usually ride/run a couple of hours every day. He definitely shouldn't need anything to keep him warm then !


----------



## Pecan_and_BB

So for those who are looking for something for their puppy, I'll share what I ended up doing:

Pecan currently at 5.5 months old: 39lbs, 20in. back length, 25in. chest girth, 15in. neck, 8in. chest width.

I went the with ChillyDog winter coat, all-bread size M. As you can see in the pic, it's a little big for her right now, but with the straps and velcroe, it fits snug through the chest girth and she'll grow into this size over this winter where I can more than likely still use it once she is full grown.

For the brisk fall days where we are outside but not very active, my wife just went to the local pet store and picked up a light knitted sweater for $10. She bought the 20" size and as you can see, it's a little big for her in the chest, but she will more than likely fill it out over the winter.

Other than that, so far rain or shine, when we are active outside, she is just fine with nothing but her collar. Once she gets running or bird training, she forgets all about being cold or wet.


----------



## misb

Thanks so much, Pecan_and_BB, for the info! I think I might do something similar for Oscar this winter. Like Pecan, he's fine as long as he's active (which is most of the time ...) But he also likes to sit and watch the world go by when we are out and about, and it's starting to get quite chilly here in the mountains, and he'll shiver and want to go back inside. This is *after* several hours of running, mountain biking (Oscar on foot, obviously) and brisk hiking up, down, and all around the trails here. 

The ChillyDog coat and an inexpensive knit sweater look like just the thing for now. I'd love to make him something myself, but I'm not getting much extra time to sew or knit. I am getting a ton of time in the woods - which is fine by me. I'm an ultrarunner and mtn. biker and Oscar is the best trail companion an athlete could ever hope for! I am addicted to Vs. We're already planning on when we'll add a second one to our budding pack.


----------



## Vizsla_Luka

misb said:


> Thanks so much, Pecan_and_BB, for the info! I think I might do something similar for Oscar this winter. Like Pecan, he's fine as long as he's active (which is most of the time ...) But he also likes to sit and watch the world go by when we are out and about, and it's starting to get quite chilly here in the mountains, and he'll shiver and want to go back inside. This is *after* several hours of running, mountain biking (Oscar on foot, obviously) and brisk hiking up, down, and all around the trails here.
> 
> The ChillyDog coat and an inexpensive knit sweater look like just the thing for now. I'd love to make him something myself, but I'm not getting much extra time to sew or knit. I am getting a ton of time in the woods - which is fine by me. I'm an ultrarunner and mtn. biker and Oscar is the best trail companion an athlete could ever hope for! I am addicted to Vs. We're already planning on when we'll add a second one to our budding pack.


Sounds like you're the best Non-hunting V owner! Running/biking/ sewing owner! Your V is very lucky.... Then again I get the impression V's are some of the most loved and privileged dogs thankfully due to them being relatively unknown and so the owners seek them out rather than the other way round....

We decided to get a V because my husband and I are triathletes and wanted a dog that could run with us, but having no under coat whilst nice for humans (as in they don't smell) I did notice they get cold when idle very quickly. Unlucky for our dog neither of us know how to sow.....I like the idea of getting a sweater! 

All this was to say if you do find time to sew a sweater I'd bite your arm off for one 😊😀 in the mean time I'll be off to find a child's sweater...


----------



## gingerling

Vizsla_Luka said:


> misb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, Pecan_and_BB, for the info! I think I might do something similar for Oscar this winter. Like Pecan, he's fine as long as he's active (which is most of the time ...) But he also likes to sit and watch the world go by when we are out and about, and it's starting to get quite chilly here in the mountains, and he'll shiver and want to go back inside. This is *after* several hours of running, mountain biking (Oscar on foot, obviously) and brisk hiking up, down, and all around the trails here.
> 
> The ChillyDog coat and an inexpensive knit sweater look like just the thing for now. I'd love to make him something myself, but I'm not getting much extra time to sew or knit. I am getting a ton of time in the woods - which is fine by me. I'm an ultrarunner and mtn. biker and Oscar is the best trail companion an athlete could ever hope for! I am addicted to Vs. We're already planning on when we'll add a second one to our budding pack.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're the best Non-hunting V owner! Running/biking/ sewing owner! Your V is very lucky.... Then again I get the impression V's are some of the most loved and privileged dogs thankfully due to them being relatively unknown and so the owners seek them out rather than the other way round....
> 
> We decided to get a V because my husband and I are triathletes and wanted a dog that could run with us, but having no under coat whilst nice for humans (as in they don't smell) I did notice they get cold when idle very quickly. Unlucky for our dog neither of us know how to sow.....I like the idea of getting a sweater!
> 
> All this was to say if you do find time to sew a sweater I'd bite your arm off for one 😊😀 in the mean time I'll be off to find a child's sweater...
Click to expand...

Please don't bite my arm!: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Flee...hash=item1c5c961ae9:m:mrVCPY9vu_O19fyfoe3YGhw

She's very good, but you need to give her EXACT measurements!

Make sure your V is Ok with all that running, etc....


----------



## Vizsla_Luka

Gingerling said:


> Vizsla_Luka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, Pecan_and_BB, for the info! I think I might do something similar for Oscar this winter. Like Pecan, he's fine as long as he's active (which is most of the time ...) But he also likes to sit and watch the world go by when we are out and about, and it's starting to get quite chilly here in the mountains, and he'll shiver and want to go back inside. This is *after* several hours of running, mountain biking (Oscar on foot, obviously) and brisk hiking up, down, and all around the trails here.
> 
> The ChillyDog coat and an inexpensive knit sweater look like just the thing for now. I'd love to make him something myself, but I'm not getting much extra time to sew or knit. I am getting a ton of time in the woods - which is fine by me. I'm an ultrarunner and mtn. biker and Oscar is the best trail companion an athlete could ever hope for! I am addicted to Vs. We're already planning on when we'll add a second one to our budding pack.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're the best Non-hunting V owner! Running/biking/ sewing owner! Your V is very lucky.... Then again I get the impression V's are some of the most loved and privileged dogs thankfully due to them being relatively unknown and so the owners seek them out rather than the other way round....
> 
> We decided to get a V because my husband and I are triathletes and wanted a dog that could run with us, but having no under coat whilst nice for humans (as in they don't smell) I did notice they get cold when idle very quickly. Unlucky for our dog neither of us know how to sow.....I like the idea of getting a sweater!
> 
> All this was to say if you do find time to sew a sweater I'd bite your arm off for one 😊😀 in the mean time I'll be off to find a child's sweater...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't bite my arm!: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Flee...hash=item1c5c961ae9:m:mrVCPY9vu_O19fyfoe3YGhw
> 
> She's very good, but you need to give her EXACT measurements!
> 
> Make sure your V is Ok with all that running, etc....
Click to expand...

Thank you! Consider your arm bitten off! Haha 

I haven't started running or cycling yet with my dog since he's a bit of a swerver on leash so currently working on walking with a loose leash to one side. Anyway I'm on a break from triathlon training until next season I've decided!! 😀😀 

Luka will be 6 months this week so going to start running 1km at a time and keep him next to me and not having a massive party every time we come across another dog in the street /park!


----------



## gingerling

6 mos and 1 Km. seems a bit much, be careful! Let him stop when he needs and bring water.

You get used to the attention, it's like living with a celebrity....whose far better looking than you are...


----------



## tknafox2

We have a thunder shirt that is a hand me down from previous V... It serves a duel purpose, Keeps dog warm when he is chilled and is calming when fire works, coyotes prowling, or neighbor parties are happening. I agree with REM... dog stays pretty warm when active, but needs chill protection if they slow down or stop after exertion and they are still exposed.


----------



## emilycn

I can't say enough good things about the gold paw series fleece (https://www.goldpawseries.com/product-category/fleece-pullovers/). They're perfect for when it's a bit chilly out and Lua's just sitting around on squirrel patrol on the front porch. Really soft fleece, fits snug but very stretch, no rough seams to rub her skin, and it covers a fair amount of her bald underside.


----------



## Ksana

Here are some ideas (and pictures!) from the previous related post: 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,10520.0.html


----------



## MCD

I went with the Chilly Dog products. I am about to order a 2nd set for Dharma. They are very good at sizing even for puppy age. The stuff may be big at first but they do grow into it. I ordered a medium sweater, coat and rain slicker for Dharma. Still in great shape for 2 years old and she loves having it put on. Also those 2 products can be layered with a consistent fit which is great for those days where it is not cold enough for a coat or it is sooo cold that you need a double layer. Chilly Dogs also has a great head muff which they recommend for dogs with thin fur on their ears.


----------



## MCD

WOW! It is minus 13 degrees celsius today and the wind is bitterly cold here in London Ontario. Where has winter come from all of a sudden? Dharma is curled up in bed sleeping with my daughter. If she goes out today I would probably recommend her Chilly Dog sweater and a winter coat together. She would probably also have on her Muttluks. Yes I have a "city dog" as Dharma's breeder would say. Dharma is a wimp and does not like the cold or the wet.


----------



## momofboys

We also have a Chilly Dog coat. I spoke with the owner directly when trying to decide what size to get as Copper is still growing and his measurements were off. She was great to deal with and the coat arrived quickly and it fits him well. Copper loves to be outside and with his coat on we did an hour walk in the forest today. He was shivering a little by the time we came in but after several minutes in front of the fireplace he was stretched out and fast asleep. A tired V is a happy V!


----------

